# Lameness



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

Hey! 
My horse has been lame for a month now and is showing no signs of improving, the vet has told me I may never be able to ride him again&#128532;. If I cannot ride him I will no longer be able to afford the bills (as we all know, horses cost and arm and a leg)! What options do I have if I can't ride him again, e.g. Sell him as a companion??
I hope my boy gets better but there's no way of knowing and i just want to know every option I need to consider- just incase the worst happends! 
Thankyou in advance xx


----------



## jgmbng (31 January 2015)

How is it you can afford him when he is being ridden, but can't when he is lame ? x


----------



## be positive (31 January 2015)

jgmbng said:



			How is it you can afford him when he is being ridden, but can't when he is lame ? x
		
Click to expand...

I cannot understand this either.

On a more helpful note what has been diagnosed as the reason for his lameness? what treatment has been done, you need to know more about the prognosis and treatment options before deciding what to do, depending on what is wrong often turning away, properly out 24/7 for a really long break, a year possibly longer, can help but obviously this is not ideal for some conditions, either way he should cost no more, other than vets bills, to keep if you are not riding and some things will be cheaper, not having to shoe, less feed, no entry fees etc.


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2015)

Of course you'll be able to afford him, you just plan not too.

Yes, what diagnosis has the vet given?

I wouldn't pass on a lame horse. So if you decide _not_ to afford him, I'd put him down.


----------



## meesha (31 January 2015)

If he has no value to you as he cannot be ridden and you want to replace him with a ridden horse then you need to pts, there are too many companion horses out there.  Retirement livery is an option if you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

Because he won't be earning him keep and I bought a horse to ride, I love him but cannot afford all the bills if I am not riding


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

He is only a 8 year old, would retirement livery only be for older horses? X


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 January 2015)

You really need a diagnosis before you decide what to do. What investigations has the horse had? Where does the lameness stem from?


----------



## be positive (31 January 2015)

Horsequestions1 said:



			Because he won't be earning him keep and I bought a horse to ride, I love him but cannot afford all the bills if I am not riding
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately horses do go lame, sometimes they never get better, you have only owned him a few months, saw your other thread, you have not answered what the diagnosis is or what treatment has been suggested, if he is of no value to you and not going to get better then you can pts so you can get a replacement but it is not something I could do without fully looking into what is wrong and giving the poor horse a chance, it is not his fault.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

Faracat said:



			You really need a diagnosis before you decide what to do. What investigations has the horse had? Where does the lameness stem from?
		
Click to expand...

The vet has been out a few times but he cannot find what the problem is, he wants to take him in to do ultrasounds and x-Rays soon. There's no heat or swelling in the leg- that's why its so confusing


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

be positive said:



			Unfortunately horses do go lame, sometimes they never get better, you have only owned him a few months, saw your other thread, you have not answered what the diagnosis is or what treatment has been suggested, if he is of no value to you and not going to get better then you can pts so you can get a replacement but it is not something I could do without fully looking into what is wrong and giving the poor horse a chance, it is not his fault.
		
Click to expand...

I would never pts and would want to give her the best life possible


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2015)

Horsequestions1 said:



			I would never pts and would want to give her the best life possible
		
Click to expand...

Having a horse sometimes means making tough decisions...

You've had the horse very little time. Was it vetted upon purchase??


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

amymay said:



			Having a horse sometimes means making tough decisions...

You've had the horse very little time. Was it vetted upon purchase??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a full 5* vetting


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

How does the horse earn its keep atm? In a riding school?


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			How does the horse earn its keep atm? In a riding school?
		
Click to expand...

No, by me riding her


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

Also it is normal to have to xray and scan to get a diagnosis. It could be something that time or treatment will easing fix. I think you are rather jumping to conclusions currently.


----------



## be positive (31 January 2015)

Horsequestions1 said:



			The vet has been out a few times but he cannot find what the problem is, he wants to take him in to do ultrasounds and x-Rays soon. There's no heat or swelling in the leg- that's why its so confusing
		
Click to expand...

The same vet that has said you may never be able to ride him again? yet they have not done nerve blocks to find where the problem is, I think I would be looking for a referral or at least get this one to do some blocks to find the root cause, there may be no heat or swelling as it could well be in the foot which is where the majority of lameness is, you cannot make any decisions  until you know more, it may be something minor that is easily fixed, the horse is still young and worth getting all the help you can.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			Also it is normal to have to xray and scan to get a diagnosis. It could be something that time or treatment will easing fix. I think you are rather jumping to conclusions currently.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying I think he won't be able to be ridden again, I'm saying its a possibility and because I love my horse so much (and worry so much) I want to know my options. I think that will help me worry less and also know what could happen at a worst case


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

So you have the money then... Not that you rely on her to pay her own bills.

You are either odd, don't like animals much at all or are trolling or a mix of the above. You don't usually contemplate selling a lame horse when you don't know why lame and haven't tried any treatment....


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

He or she OP?


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

be positive said:



			The same vet that has said you may never be able to ride him again? yet they have not done nerve blocks to find where the problem is, I think I would be looking for a referral or at least get this one to do some blocks to find the root cause, there may be no heat or swelling as it could well be in the foot which is where the majority of lameness is, you cannot make any decisions  until you know more, it may be something minor that is easily fixed, the horse is still young and worth getting all the help you can.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, this is helpful! The vet has told me it's not the foot but either the hock or sternum, I will def take this on board x


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

Hock or chest bone!!!????


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			He or she OP?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, he! My autocorrect..


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			He or she OP?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, he! My autocorrect..


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

And vet is good if they can tel where without nerve blocks to check!


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 January 2015)

OP, is this horse male or female? You don't seem sure.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			Hock or chest bone!!!????
		
Click to expand...

Hock Or stiffle


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, is this horse male or female? You don't seem sure.
		
Click to expand...

Male


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			So you have the money then... Not that you rely on her to pay her own bills.

You are either odd, don't like animals much at all or are trolling or a mix of the above. You don't usually contemplate selling a lame horse when you don't know why lame and haven't tried any treatment....
		
Click to expand...

I thought this forum was to help and all Iv got is hate! I'm not 'contemplating' on selling him! I just want to know my options, it's very rude to say I'm odd!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 January 2015)

Get the x-rays and scans done.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

be positive said:



			Unfortunately horses do go lame, sometimes they never get better, you have only owned him a few months, saw your other thread, you have not answered what the diagnosis is or what treatment has been suggested, if he is of no value to you and not going to get better then you can pts so you can get a replacement but it is not something I could do without fully looking into what is wrong and giving the poor horse a chance, it is not his fault.
		
Click to expand...

I am giving him a chance actually! Iv paid £1500 in vet bills on this one accident! It's not like I'm leaving him to starve and just going to have him randomly put down


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

Oh when you say what do you do with a lame horse that you can't keep if you can't ride it most people will think you a bit heartless.

In your first post you said about selling as a companion.


----------



## SpringArising (31 January 2015)

You are either odd, don't like animals much at all or are trolling or a mix of the above.
		
Click to expand...

Just because someone doesn't want to pay a bomb each month for a horse they can't ride that doesn't make them odd or a troll. Maybe they don't have the money to investigate. 

Horsequestions1 - you have a few options:

1) Spend (what will probably be) quite a substantial amount of money in trying to investigate the cause of the lameness. It may be fixable, it may not be. You'll never know until you try. 
2) Have the horse put to sleep.
3) Try to find the horse a companion home. You may find someone really nice, you may not. 

If you want to give him the best life possible and love him as much as you say you do, then you could keep him and try to investigate as and when you can (but turn him away in the meantime). 

What have you tried so far?


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

1500 without any work up- how?! You could mri for that!?


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Just because someone doesn't want to pay a bomb each month for a horse they can't ride that doesn't make them odd or a troll. Maybe they don't have the money to investigate. 

Horsequestions1 - you have a few options:

1) Spend (what will probably be) quite a substantial amount of money in trying to investigate the cause of the lameness. It may be fixable, it may not be. You'll never know until you try. 
2) Have the horse put to sleep.
3) Try to find the horse a companion home. You may find someone really nice, you may not. 

If you want to give her the best life possible and love her as much as you say you do, then you could keep her and try to investigate as and when you can (but turn her away in the meantime). 


What have you tried so far?
		
Click to expand...

Horse has only been lame for a month though. Surely most people would investigate and treat or at least give the horse some time? I know not everyone happy to keep an out of work horse but If not insured surely you wouldn't be discussing selling it on just yet?

It cost £200 for blocks and X-rays to find out why mine was lame and less for my mums- I don't think that is a lot compared to the other costs of horses?


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Just because someone doesn't want to pay a bomb each month for a horse they can't ride that doesn't make them odd or a troll. Maybe they don't have the money to investigate. 

Horsequestions1 - you have a few options:

1) Spend (what will probably be) quite a substantial amount of money in trying to investigate the cause of the lameness. It may be fixable, it may not be. You'll never know until you try. 
2) Have the horse put to sleep.
3) Try to find the horse a companion home. You may find someone really nice, you may not. 

If you want to give her the best life possible and love her as much as you say you do, then you could keep her and try to investigate as and when you can (but turn her away in the meantime). 

What have you tried so far?
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou! First piece of helpful and unjudgmental advice so far!
I have spent £1500 on vets bills for flextion tests etc and he has been on box rest for 1 month but is not improving, he's getting really restless and just down in himself! I just want him to feel happy and like part of the gang again xx


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			Horse has only been lame for a month though. Surely most people would investigate and treat or at least give the horse some time? I know not everyone happy to keep an out of work horse but If not insured surely you wouldn't be discussing selling it on just yet?
		
Click to expand...


I'm not discussing it! Just looking at my options, it's the best thing for me and my horse so I am prepared for what might be to come...


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

I honestly cannot see how flexion tests/visits have come to £1590


----------



## be positive (31 January 2015)

Horsequestions1 said:



			I am giving him a chance actually! Iv paid £1500 in vet bills on this one accident! It's not like I'm leaving him to starve and just going to have him randomly put down
		
Click to expand...

If you have already spent that much and the vet still has no idea where the lameness originates and has not bothered to block to find out, I would definitely be getting referred for a proper diagnosis or just get another vet in for a second opinion, £1500 is more than enough to have most tests done, it would certainly have paid for a full workup with xrays and scans of the appropriate areas.


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

Has the horse had any bute/other treatment?


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			Horse has only been lame for a month though. Surely most people would investigate and treat or at least give the horse some time? I know not everyone happy to keep an out of work horse but If not insured surely you wouldn't be discussing selling it on just yet?

It cost £200 for blocks and X-rays to find out why mine was lame and less for my mums- I don't think that is a lot compared to the other costs of horses?
		
Click to expand...

Well my vet is a lot more expensive then that!


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

Yes, he's having 2 sachets of bute everyday and had been for 2 weeks now, the vet suggested next week I cut down to one. If after his medicine he is not feeling better then we will send him for x-Rays and ultrasound


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

Clearly, you have a strangely expensive vet if mine had charged me that without any diagnostics I would be reporting them to RCVS


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

£1500 and the vet has been out multiple times which has costed us at least £250 each time


----------



## ester (31 January 2015)

Well that's 750 at 250 a time without doing anything technical as I said possibly uniquely expensive and I would go elsewhere


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			Clearly, you have a strangely expensive vet if mine had charged me that without any diagnostics I would be reporting them to RCVS
		
Click to expand...

My vet is amazing and has really helped me
And my horse by giving me the knowledge and understanding I need.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

ester said:



			Well that's 750 at 250 a time without doing anything technical as I said possibly uniquely expensive and I would go elsewhere
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, I'll look into it


----------



## SpringArising (31 January 2015)

Horsequestions1 said:



			Thankyou! First piece of helpful and unjudgmental advice so far!
I have spent £1500 on vets bills for flextion tests etc and he has been on box rest for 1 month but is not improving, he's getting really restless and just down in himself! I just want him to feel happy and like part of the gang again xx
		
Click to expand...

If you really don't have any more money to stump up at the moment (or for the foreseeable future), I'd say the best thing you can do in this situation is turn the horse away for four-six months on cheap grass livery (on his own, so he can't hooley around with others and do further damage).  

How lame is he exactly? Is he worse on a tight circle and hard surfaces, or does it make no difference whatsoever? Is he shod or barefoot? 

At this point in time, if you can investigate further, I think it's probably worth switching practices to get a second opinion.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

SpringArising said:



			If you really don't have any more money to stump up at the moment (or for the foreseeable future), I'd say the best thing you can do in this situation is turn the horse away for four-six months on cheap grass livery (on his own, so he can't hooley around with others and do further damage).  

How lame is he exactly? Is he worse on a tight circle and hard surfaces, or does it make no difference whatsoever? Is he shod or barefoot? 

At this point in time, if you can investigate further, I think it's probably worth switching practices to get a second opinion.
		
Click to expand...

He is 3 tenths lame and as I cannot lunge him/ride I cannot tell! 
I think the idea of turnout with no other horses is good as he likes to have a play!
Also, he is shoed on all 4 feet x


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2015)

Thank God for insurance, eh?

What accident did he have?


----------



## Buddy'sMum (31 January 2015)

amymay said:



			Thank God for insurance, eh?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Don't fancy the OP's chances of persuading an insurance company to stump up £1500 for flexion tests though!


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

amymay said:



			Thank God for insurance, eh?

What accident did he have?
		
Click to expand...

I know! We don't know what triggered it.. I think it was a field accident!


----------



## Horsequestions1 (31 January 2015)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Hmmm. Don't fancy the OP's chances of persuading an insurance company to stump up £1500 for flexion tests though!
		
Click to expand...

I know, I think we will just claim on the x-Rays xx


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2015)

Presumably you've told your insurers there's a problem?

If you have, then the £1500 can just be added to the claim.


----------



## Nudibranch (31 January 2015)

Sorry but I find your vets fees quite incredible. My vet isn't cheap, and an initial assessment including flexion tests which are hardly hi-tech, costs around £120 which is about 50 minutes with the vet. I know because I had two horses done last week. At your £1500 that's about 11 visits and assessments without proceeding to nerve blocks or x-rays? Tbh I'd change vet if that was really the case.


----------



## Fidgety (1 February 2015)

Horsequestions1 said:



			My vet is amazing and has really helped me
And my horse by giving me the knowledge and understanding I need.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I'll say he's amazing!  What a canny business man he is.

As yet, he's got £1500 quid out of you without doing a proper work up, let alone doing an x-ray or scan.   He's imparted you with so much knowledge and understanding that even now, you still have no idea where the problem lies, nor prognosis.

Get a proper vet out - for your horse's sake, he deserves better and so do you.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (1 February 2015)

It is difficult with lame horses, but a month really isn't a long time for lameness. A small tendon tear or muscle damage can take a lot longer to heal! bear in mind that moderate tendon damage takes a year to fully heal (not saying it is that, I can't gather much information on the lameness from the thread. Just an example). If you don't want to pay the bills I'd leave him in a field for a few months, check on him regularly and see how he progresses- you may find cheap grass livery somewhere ? If no improvement and you really can't face the bills, PTS. £1500 is ridiculous for flexions !my mare (ddft tear)  had a full lameness work up, ultrasound, surgey under GA, 3 nights in the vet and a load of bute and raised bar shoes for that...


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 February 2015)

I would change vets and have a proper lameness work up done, at least you know what your dealing with it could be something easily treated, after spending that much on diagostic procedures I would want to know whats going on, my horse spent over a week in Rossdales and it was not that much more.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 February 2015)

Horsequestions1 said:



			He is 3 tenths lame and as I cannot lunge him/ride I cannot tell!
		
Click to expand...

I just picked up on this. Is this your first horse? You don't need to be able to lunge or ride to check if a horse's lameness is affected by turns in different directions or different surfaces.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (1 February 2015)

Faracat said:



			I just picked up on this. Is this your first horse? You don't need to be able to lunge or ride to check if a horse's lameness is affected by turns in different directions or different surfaces.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this is my first horse


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 February 2015)

OK, it does make more sense now that you are so worried. I do think that if you can afford it, a good work up by a different vet including scans and x-rays would be worth it. I know that your current vet said that it wasn't in the hoof, but I've seen so many lamenesses that 'weren't in the hoof' turn out to be hoof issues (eg hoof balance, 'navicular' or a plain old abscess). 

If you have a diagnosis, then you know what you are dealing with. As mentioned in one of the posts above, field rest is sometimes a very good option, although I would personally always turn out in a herd and on a big hilly field if possible. I have seen several horses come sound after a year of field rest (I know it sounds like an age but IME it flies by), when medical treatments have failed.


----------



## Horsequestions1 (1 February 2015)

Faracat said:



			OK, it does make more sense now that you are so worried. I do think that if you can afford it, a good work up by a different vet including scans and x-rays would be worth it. I know that your current vet said that it wasn't in the hoof, but I've seen so many lamenesses that 'weren't in the hoof' turn out to be hoof issues (eg hoof balance, 'navicular' or a plain old abscess). 

If you have a diagnosis, then you know what you are dealing with. As mentioned in one of the posts above, field rest is sometimes a very good option, although I would personally always turn out in a herd and on a big hilly field if possible. I have seen several horses come sound after a year of field rest (I know it sounds like an age but IME it flies by), when medical treatments have failed.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, I will get test done ASAP and see where it goes from there x


----------



## applecart14 (24 March 2015)

Horsequestions1 said:



			Thankyou, I will get test done ASAP and see where it goes from there x
		
Click to expand...

Probably a long, long way off for you and your horse, but if you decide horse will probably be pts would you consider a blood bank OP?
In a nutshell there is somewhere in Buckinghamshire that you can send your horse to.  The horses live out April - Oct and then come in from Nov to March and live indoor in huge barns, and have ad lib hay.  They live in large herds, and every now and then each horse in brought in to give blood (like humans do) takes about 20 mins, they have a token feed and they live in their herds as naturally as horses can live.  Its better than a retirement home as they are actually giving blood for other horses to use for operations, so it makes it really worthwhile.  You sign the horse over to them for life.  The stipulations were, at one time, that the horse had to be middleweight and I think it was over 15.2hh but not certain if this is still the case.  I know of four or five horses belonging to friends/acquaintances that have gone there, all of them have been young horses and given a chance of a decent life.

Seems such a shame that if your horse is able to live drug free, it cannot go to one of these blood banks.  At his age he has a lot of life left to live if he has the chance to do so.

Lets hope it doesn't come to that.  Next time you go to the vets take an adult with you to the vets so they can answer questions, etc and will be able to process the information better, as you seem a little vague on what's actually wrong with your horse.


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 March 2015)

applecart14 said:



			Probably a long, long way off for you and your horse, but if you decide horse will probably be pts would you consider a blood bank OP?
In a nutshell there is somewhere in Buckinghamshire that you can send your horse to.  The horses live out April - Oct and then come in from Nov to March and live indoor in huge barns, and have ad lib hay.  They live in large herds, and every now and then each horse in brought in to give blood (like humans do) takes about 20 mins, they have a token feed and they live in their herds as naturally as horses can live.  Its better than a retirement home as they are actually giving blood for other horses to use for operations, so it makes it really worthwhile.  You sign the horse over to them for life.  The stipulations were, at one time, that the horse had to be middleweight and I think it was over 15.2hh but not certain if this is still the case.  I know of four or five horses belonging to friends/acquaintances that have gone there, all of them have been young horses and given a chance of a decent life.

Seems such a shame that if your horse is able to live drug free, it cannot go to one of these blood banks.  At his age he has a lot of life left to live if he has the chance to do so.

Lets hope it doesn't come to that.  Next time you go to the vets take an adult with you to the vets so they can answer questions, etc and will be able to process the information better, as you seem a little vague on what's actually wrong with your horse.
		
Click to expand...

They dont use the blood for transfusions at blood banks its used for experiments, if a horse needs a blood donor they will use a horse from the same yard or nearby, so they are experiment labs nothing else, not sure I would want my horse to end its days in an experiment facility!


----------



## applecart14 (24 March 2015)

Pinkvboots said:



			They dont use the blood for transfusions at blood banks its used for experiments, if a horse needs a blood donor they will use a horse from the same yard or nearby, so they are experiment labs nothing else, not sure I would want my horse to end its days in an experiment facility!
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect but that shows how ignorant you are then, (ignorant as not knowing the facts, not ignorant as thick or meant nasty) as it is nothing like an experiment lab and I think you are incorrect on what you say 100%.  Blood banks are for horse tranfusions and not for experiments!  Urban myth I'm afraid.

WAGTAIL PLEASE HELP ON THIS POINT!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 March 2015)

applecart14 said:



			No disrespect but that shows how ignorant you are then, (ignorant as not knowing the facts, not ignorant as thick or meant nasty) as it is nothing like an experiment lab and I think you are incorrect on what you say 100%.  Blood banks are for horse tranfusions and not for experiments!  Urban myth I'm afraid.

WAGTAIL PLEASE HELP ON THIS POINT!! 

Click to expand...

Excuse me but I am not ignorant I looked into this in some detail because I wondered how on earth an organization or a company would need so many horses for blood transfusions or donors! If you go onto the websites of the blood banks they clearly state it is not used for this purpose and quite a few people have said the same on here, urban myth it is not!


----------



## ester (24 March 2015)

I use horse blood in a lot of experiments and am very much in a lab...... the horses aren't on site, it comes posted in bottles, either defibrinated or lysed


----------



## be positive (24 March 2015)

applecart14 said:



			No disrespect but that shows how ignorant you are then, (ignorant as not knowing the facts, not ignorant as thick or meant nasty) as it is nothing like an experiment lab and I think you are incorrect on what you say 100%.  Blood banks are for horse tranfusions and not for experiments!  Urban myth I'm afraid.

WAGTAIL PLEASE HELP ON THIS POINT!! 

Click to expand...

Blood from equine bloodbanks is definitely used for experimental purposes, not for equine blood transfusions, the horses are not experimented on just the blood products taken from healthy horses, if blood is required for transfusions the vets usually have access to a local horse or keep one for that purpose.

I have considered one for mine and Wagtail was very helpful giving me information, most of it is available if you look.


----------



## ester (24 March 2015)

And yes I have also helped drain my vets horse for someone else's , bigger vet schools always keep a few (and dogs) afaik we tend not to ferry blood and plasma around for transfusion so am not sure where your info comes from applecart.


----------



## applecart14 (24 March 2015)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?537382-Equine-blood-banks

Mrs B states 'not only does the blood help other horses'.
My friend whose horse went was told by the owner that the blood bank uses blood for transfusions (it may also be used for experiments too).


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 March 2015)

Thank you both for that information


----------



## applecart14 (24 March 2015)

Pinkvboots said:



			Thank you both for that information 

Click to expand...

Its okay happy to help dispel the myths surrounding blood banks.  Your horse wouldn't be going into an experimental facility.  Its a lovely place for horses to end their days.  Its a shame more people don't look into it, I know of two occasions in the past 12 months that young horses were presented to a vet to be PTS.  On one occasion the vet refused and recommended the horse was rehomed. on the other occasion the vet went ahead. Such a shame as both these horses could have gone to a blood bank.


----------



## Rosesandhorses (24 March 2015)

My horse was in one of the best vets in the country last week for a full work up after us getting eliminated at the weekend out eventing. 

A full work up included: 
Flexion tests on all 4, lunged on hard and soft and watched when ridden, nerve blocks up one whole leg until came sound at suspensory. Nerve blocks to hind leg. X Rays of all 4 feet, ultra sound of one leg, first of shockwave therapy to injured leg, full blood work tested, sedation for shockwave therapy. All of this meant we were in the vets for about 4 hours with me riding him after every nerve block. 

The end result was full diagnosis and plan of action! This is going through my insurance and as we all know vets charge more when it's an insurance job than when it isn't (even though they wouldn't tell us this) and all of this came to £750. I am shocked at the amount you seem to have paid without a diagnosis or full plan of action. I would be taking the horse into the closest equine hospital and asking for a full work up until they found what the problem was.


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 March 2015)

applecart14 said:



			Its okay happy to help dispel the myths surrounding blood banks.  Your horse wouldn't be going into an experimental facility.  Its a lovely place for horses to end their days.  Its a shame more people don't look into it, I know of two occasions in the past 12 months that young horses were presented to a vet to be PTS.  On one occasion the vet refused and recommended the horse was rehomed. on the other occasion the vet went ahead. Such a shame as both these horses could have gone to a blood bank.
		
Click to expand...

I was thanking the other two posters after you, your information was not correct which they both confirmed!

Please dont tell me how great the blood bank is it will never be an option for any of my horses I would rather have them pts than hand them over to such a place, my horses my choice and its certainly not a shame if other people choose to do the same.


----------



## Jim bob (24 March 2015)

... I actually. honesty cant not believe the 'vet' has managed to get 1500 of you! If you haven't actually had anything along the lines of xrays then how the hell do you get a £250 vet bill for the vet ding ****** all!? Flexion tests are part of the consultation. So you would have the call out fee and the consultation.. generally comes to £ 75-110 quid. But not £250! How many times do they want to see your horse in a month! When my boy went lame for 6 weeks a few years ago. my vet came out... 3 times I believe first a work up at our yard including nerve blocks, my horse then had box rest for a month to see if that helped. It didn't and my horse was still slightly lame . Light work was recommended , after 2 weeks there was no change so we took him up to the practice. 
My bill for the full thing came to around £350. 

If your horse is 3/10 lame you will see that he is lame, you wont need to ride him to check.


----------



## applecart14 (25 March 2015)

Jim bob said:



			... I actually. honesty cant not believe the 'vet' has managed to get 1500 of you! If you haven't actually had anything along the lines of xrays then how the hell do you get a £250 vet bill for the vet ding ****** all!? Flexion tests are part of the consultation. So you would have the call out fee and the consultation.. generally comes to £ 75-110 quid. But not £250! How many times do they want to see your horse in a month! If your horse is 3/10 lame you will see that he is lame, you wont need to ride him to check.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the above.  I think the OP needs a responsible adult with her next time so they can assist her with any issues, and ask the vet how the bill is made out and what the costs are exactly for.  I think she is a little unclear and very vague, but this might be due to her age and lack of experience which it sounds like the vet is taking advantage of!


----------



## Jim bob (25 March 2015)

applecart14 said:



			Agree with the above.  I think the OP needs a responsible adult with her next time so they can assist her with any issues, and ask the vet how the bill is made out and what the costs are exactly for.  I think she is a little unclear and very vague, but this might be due to her age and lack of experience which it sounds like the vet is taking advantage of!
		
Click to expand...

If it was me. I would either be phoning the vets and either find out how and earth my bill got to that price, or I imagine a lot of vets put on the bill what each item was or was done and how much that is. If the above doesn't work or give you a answer I would be demanding I spoke to the practice manager or the head or the vets. Vets don't rake up a bill of that amount from simple flexion tests and call out. If they did. I would either change vets or report them. For them to get that amount of money from pretty much nothing is disgusting!


----------



## Fun Times (25 March 2015)

Hi OP. I echo what everyone has said about the extortionate vet fees. Also a months box rest without having even a vague diagnosis seems extreme. For example there are certain conditions such as arthritis where box rest may not be helpful and the horse would be better off moving around. You can't possibly make any reasoned decisions about this horse's future without having more facts...and to get those I suspect you need a different vet. Until you have more definite answers you are selling yourself and the horse short.


----------

